# poooool



## dazsilvertt (Apr 16, 2013)

These 3d tv's are so realistic, i nodded off during a liverpool game and when i woke up my wallet had gone


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

yeah .... just gotta laff :lol: :lol:


----------



## corv (May 23, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey (Mar 6, 2012)

dazsilvertt said:


> These 3d tv's are so realistic, i nodded off during a liverpool game and when i woke up my wallet had gone


ahahahahaah!!


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

lorra lorra laughs


----------



## Brad 225 (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol


----------

